# Tennessee Candle Company Soap Scents Tests



## nsmar4211 (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't see much about them, so I figured I'd start a thread like the Fragrance Buddy one and hope others chime in. Just did a large order of scents from them and will be testing them over the next few months. Hard to find any reviews about their scents! Anyone else try them out? Here's the ones I have coming, I'll take suggestions on the first ones to try:

Oatmeal Milk Honey
Sweet Musk
        Georgia Peach 
           Love Spell Type            
Peach Magnolia Raspberry            
Cherry Pipe Tobacco
 Mango Honey 
           Watermelon 
           Sweet Coconut            
True Lavender
 Honeysuckle Passion
 Peppermint
 Lilac 
           Butt Naked
 Pina Colada 
           Butterscotch Brulee
 Grandma’s Kitchen 
           Under The Tree 
           Eucalyptus Mint 
BBW            Red Velvet Cupcake
 BBW            Pomegranate
 Froot Loops Type 
           Tangerine Dream
 Nehi Grape Type            
Paris Amour Type
 Apple Cinnamon
 Gain Type 
           Irish Spring Type            
Sweet Pea
 BBW            Spicy Apples Peaches


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 1, 2015)

I've tried 2 on your list, and 2 others not on the list. the Peach Magnolia Raspberry which for me is a keeper, great fragrance, easy to work with, and the scent holds. I have smelled the same name from Natures Garden and the fragrance is not the same, I really like the Tennessee version much more.

 I also soaped the Tangerine Dream, it is nice, but lighter than I like. Not on your list, but I have to mention their dupe of Bert's Redwood Cedar, it is really a stand out fragrance, a keeper as well, no problems in soaping and a nice scent. They did a great job duping this one.

This might have been me, or at least my recipe because my friend uses True Lavender all of the time without issue, but both my sample and my batch both stayed moist a very long time with my regular water discount. I do like the scent, otherwise easy to work with.

Also not on your list, but I soaped Winter Candy Apple, easy to work with, scent is holding, I haven't made my mind up on this one. Right now I have so many different scents curing in a small area, I need to take this one and set it aside. But it had no issues with acceleration or discoloration.

 I would love to hear what you think about the Nehi Grape Type, not something that I would usually soap, but my sister loves Nehi Grape Soda.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 1, 2015)

nsmar, so glad you started this thread.  I have between 20 and 30 testers from TCS that are past the 6 weeks mark.  I'll try to get my reviews up by the end of next week.  They really have great well behaving fragrances.  Check the usage rates because some of them are low. I would like to see them generate the IFRA documents for their FO.  It'll make it easier for people who sell to use their FOs.

I'm making Christmas soaps for gifts.  I'm using the Peach magnolia, Redwood cedar, Lavender, Tangerine dreams, and Spicy apples&peaches all from TCS.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 1, 2015)

Olive, they were out of the Redwood Cedar when I ordered . Am looking for a cedary smell for a masculine soap, the EO is good  but pricey. It's on my wishlist!

I will do the Nehi in the first test batch (hoping next week, waiting on stuff to show up ). I didn't think it'd be a practical soap, but sounded like fun and for $1 I couldn't resist. Mine are all for gifts so I've been getting stuff I want to play with LOL. I'll also do the true lavender and see if it stays wet, having that issue with another fragrance from elsewhere...thought it was just me until I checked the control bar!

Soapmaker, you must have hundreds of FO's . Glad to see I'm not the only one who went "ok, no reviews...lets play!" ! I'm going to start with 1oz per pound of soap as my usage rate. Anything that seems promising I will figure out and make sure it stays within the usage rates recommended. I was looking at that and tried to only order things that had higher usage rates.


----------



## afbrat (Nov 1, 2015)

I soaped their Love Spell type for the October challenge. I really like the smell in the cooled soap, but I am a pretty new soaper, and therefore have not tried any other version of that fragrance. However, it did not accelerate trace, and did not discolor my batter. The soap is only about a week old though.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 2, 2015)

Look what came in today  Talk about quick shipping! I wish all companies were like this!

Arrived right after I used up my last oz of castor oil....:thumbdown:

Well, it gives me time to print out my testing labels and such... right? right? :???:

Edit: The lids are on pretty tight, so far I don't see any leakage even though they are piled together.
Edit Edit: Nope, no leakers. Can smell the scents around the lids, but all bottle shoulders and such are dry.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 2, 2015)

This will be round one (when my oils come in), and I'll update this post after testing. So far *everything* is great out of bottle though...hoping they behave and hold! My sniffer is in heaven....

Testing will be 3 oz ish (once cured) bars, 60% lard recipe, oils/lye will be cooled to around 120, batter will be mixed to emulsion and poured 3 at a time, scent added (4ml), mini milk frother used to stir if possible (skewer if not). All thoughts are my own .

******
Georgia Peach-clear in bottle. BAD little monkey, seperated almost immediatly and even after blending together three times still mush. 24 hours still feels like, hrm, cream of wheat? Update: At three weeks I can't even tell what scent this is. Would need to retest. 

Love Spell Type-bright orange in bottle. Very well behaved, no accel, no immediate discolor. 24 hrs developed lye? fo? droplets on top. Update: At three weeks, discolored to tan. Smells great!

Mango Honey-light honey color in bottle. Medium low accel, yellow discolor immediatly. Update: At three weeks, I don't smell this as mango and honey, just a dark sweet smell I can't ID. Dark yellow brown discolor.

Watermelon-slightly yellow in bottle. Medium accel, no immediate discolor, heating up in a three oz single cavity mold. 24 hours didn't gel, so slight heater. Update: At three weeks, smell faded. Off the list for CP.

Sweet Coconut-mid yellow in bottle. Heater! Heated up immediatly, accel, bright yellow discolor, oil seepage on top. 24 hours oil reabsorbed, full gell, turning brownish yellow. Update: At three weeks, medium tan discolor. Not much coconut...

True Lavender-slight orange in bottle. Medium low accel, no immediate discolor. Update: At three weeks, no discolor. Smells like lavender. Thinnnnkkk I see a yellow spot so holding off in case it DOS'd...

Tangerine Dream-light orange in bottle. Accelerated, bright neon yellow immediate discolor, heating up in a three oz single cavity mold. 24 hrs, no gel, discolor tuning down to light yellow. Update: At three weeks, lighter smell but still there. Tan brown discolor. Might try HP to see if it holds better.

Nehi Grape Type-dull darker orange in bottle. Very low accel, orange yellow discolor (no clue how'd you would make it purple), mild heating up in three oz single cavity mold. 24 hours no gel, discolor turning tan. Update: At three weeks, ugly mud tan brown discolor but still smells like grape soda! Would be cute for kids if you use a fun mold?

Sweet Pea BBW-light yellow in bottle. Accelerated (expected since its floral), no immediate discolor, mildly heating up in single cavity mold. 24 hours no gel, no discolor. Update: At three weeks, no discolor, light flora, smells just like the bbw perfume I have. Might HP to hold the scent better, did fade a little.

Oatmeal Milk & Honey-clear in bottle. Low acceleration, orangish discolor. 24 hours discolor turning tan. Update: At three weeks, bleh. Smells like playdoh. Off the list.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 2, 2015)

That is a Hugh bunch of samples, you are going to have fun. Looking forward to hearing how they perform. When you get ready to purchase your Cedarwood EO New Directions Aromatics has Himalayan Cedarwood for a very inexpensive price. I really like it, and it is very strong.  They have that insane $100 minimum order, but I usually stock up on their clay, or other base oils. I love the black and pink Australian clay for soap.


----------



## BrentBrown (Nov 2, 2015)

Soapmaker145 said:


> nsmar, so glad you started this thread.  I have between 20 and 30 testers from TCS that are past the 6 weeks mark.  I'll try to get my reviews up by the end of next week.  They really have great well behaving fragrances.  Check the usage rates because some of them are low. I would like to see them generate the IFRA documents for their FO.  It'll make it easier for people who sell to use their FOs.
> 
> I'm making Christmas soaps for gifts.  I'm using the Peach magnolia, Redwood cedar, Lavender, Tangerine dreams, and Spicy apples&peaches all from TCS.


Hi, thanks for you suggestions we are working on getting the IFRA up for our fragrances.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 3, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> Olive, they were out of the Redwood Cedar when I ordered . Am looking for a cedary smell for a masculine soap, the EO is good  but pricey. It's on my wishlist!
> 
> Soapmaker, you must have hundreds of FO's . Glad to see I'm not the only one who went "ok, no reviews...lets play!" ! I'm going to start with 1oz per pound of soap as my usage rate. Anything that seems promising I will figure out and make sure it stays within the usage rates recommended. I was looking at that and tried to only order things that had higher usage rates.



I wish I did this experiment years ago.  I spent 7 years of buying based on reviews.  I ended up with a lot of FOs that I didn't care for.  Thankfully most of them got used up.  There is always somebody that likes what I don't.  One of the ones I couldn't stand, my dad loved and took all the soaps.

Right now, I have between 300 and 400 samples.  I haven't entered all of them into my excel sheet.  I think I'll continue to experiment but on a much smaller scale.  I would like to add FOs from few smaller suppliers.  I really need to get a good HP recipe so I can use up the ones that faded in CP.  It's making me want to do an HP test in parallel strictly out of curiosity.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 3, 2015)

Here is my list of TCS testers, almost all fully cured.  I'll try to get as many reviews written as I can this week.  The scents OOB are nice and clean.  Many are simple scents that are true to the name.  The majority soaped well in the testers and the scent stayed true and holding.  Percentage wise, more of the TCS FOs survived cp than any other supplier I tried so far.  

95     Georgia Peach
96	Lemon Chiffon Pie
97	Pina Colada
98	Chocolate Nut Brownie
99	Watermelon
100	Butterscotch Brulee
101	Peach Magnolia Raspberry
102	True Lavender
103	Butt Naked
104	Lilac
105	Love spell
106	Cherry Pipe Tobacco
107	Vanilla Bean Noel
108	Brown Sugar & Honey
109	Redwood Cedar
110	Spicy Apples & Peaches
111	Eucalyptus Mint
112	Sweet Pea
113	Paris Amour
114	Honeysuckle
115	Sugar Cookie
116	Hot Maple Toddy
117	Vanilla
118	Mango Honey
119	Baby Magic
120	Pomegranate
121	Tangerine Dreams
122	Strawberry
123	Winter Candy Apple
124	Baby Powder
125	Butterschotch
126	Under the Tree
127	Sweet Coconut


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 3, 2015)

BrentBrown said:


> Hi, thanks for you suggestions we are working on getting the IFRA up for our fragrances.



Thank you.  That is very helpful.


----------



## afbrat (Nov 3, 2015)

Have you guys tried out the fruit loops type from them?  I ordered a 1 oz bottle when they were on sale and I love the scent oob. Smells just like the cereal!  I thought it would be great for kid soap!  I have not tried it yet though.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have the fruit loop one but didn't soap it yet.  I agree it would be great for kids soaps.  The Lovespell one is nice.  I'm making a small batch with it for a friend.  I don't usually like this scent but I don't mind the test sample I did with the TCS version.  ETC: There was no discoloration and the scent is pleasant.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fruit loops will be in my round 2. Round one will be done end of this week, so I can report on acceleration issues at the least. Can't wait to hear the cured reviews!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ok, round one is complete. My garage smells very good! I updated the original round one post with usage info so far .


----------



## afbrat (Nov 5, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> Ok, round one is complete. My garage smells very good! I updated the original round one post with usage info so far .




Awesome, thanks for posting your results so far!  I am really impressed with their scents oob. The Love Spell soap I did for the Oct challenge still smells great a couple of weeks out from pour, and still not discolored. Have not soaped any of my other scents from them yet, I am trying to decide which to use in the Nov challenge.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 5, 2015)

First few pictures of my TCS testers taken after 8 weeks.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 5, 2015)

Here are my notes on the TCS testers.  So far, I've made larger batches of the Lavender, Peach Magnolia and Redwood Cedar.  All testers were poured at 5%.

101-Peach Magnolia Raspberry:  No discoloration.  I wouldn’t have bought this one based on the name.  It turned out one of my favorites from TCS.  The scent is clean, bright, happy, well blended.  I don’t smell all the individual notes but the sum is very pleasant.  The scent was true from day 1 and stayed true through the cure.  It is just as strong at 8 weeks and holding.  I made a larger batch.  I added it at medium trace.  It accelerated trace but politely.  I was still able to attempt a swirl.   The batch heated to about 140oF covered with towels.  I ended up using it as a source of heat for the rest of the batch.  It was hard enough by 16 hours to pop out of the silicone molds in perfect shape.  Smells great.

102-True Lavender:  No D/ NO A.   I don’t normally like lavender in soap but I Love this one.  I made a batch for me.  It’s pure floral without being artificial or heavy.  There are no herbaceous or camphorous notes in the background.  It doesn’t smell like men’s cologne.  It stayed true from day one.  Holding strong at 8 weeks.  I made a larger batch and it behaved very well.  I added it at medium trace without issues.  The batter stayed fluid. It warmed up in the mold but not as much as #101.  I put them on top of each other to make sure it gels.  

103-Butt Naked: Discolored to a light chocolate milk color. It smells fruity with a touch of vanilla, coconut, and sugar to me.   The scent is medium strong and holding at 8 weeks.  This is my first Butt Naked so I can’t compare to anything else. 

104-Lilac: No D.  This scent was too strong when first poured but it mellowed nicely at 8 weeks.  It smells like lilacs which I dislike but my husband loves.  I’ll be making a small batch for him.  I would use this lilac for blending.

105-Love Spell:  No D.  I smell citrus with a little floral in the background.  I actually like this one.  I’ve tried the one from MMS and didn’t care for it.  Several people liked it too.  I’ll be making more.  I can see blending it with Amber or Patchouli.  Strong scent and holding.  

106-Cherry Pipe Tobacco:  Discolored to a milk chocolate brown.  I have to say I can’t stand bitter almond scent.  This is just my personal preference.  To be fair, the first note you smell is floral, the typical cherry blossom notes and then you get hit with the bitter almond but not so much that it overpowers everything else.  Overall, it is well balanced unlike most almond scents.  Strong scent and holding.

107-Vanilla Bean Noel:  Discolored to a milk chocolate brown.  I smell vanilla and cooked sugar with some milk notes in the background.  I’m not sure what the original is supposed to smell like.  This one has more vanilla notes than most vanillas I tested.  I would use it for vanilla right now.  Medium scent and holding. 

108-Brown Sugar & Honey:  Discolored to yellowish beige.  I smell some of the same notes that are in Vanilla Bean minus the vanilla.  It lost some of the honey notes that were there at first.  Now it smells more like cooked sugar. There is something else in the background that I can’t quite identify.   Medium strong scent.  I would use it as a blender when I want to add a sweet note. 

109-Redwood Cedar: Discolored to a light chocolate milk. I liked it when I first poured it and I like it even more now that it finished curing.  Strong well blended woodsy soapy scent.  It’s not as sharp as straight cedarwood EO.  Everybody who smelled it asked me to make them few bars.  I bought a big bottle.  When I made a larger batch, it accelerated politely.  I poured #109 with Cedarwood EO+ CS Cedarwood Vanilla (colored the second portion with BB burgundy oxide).  109 accelerated and thickened while the other mix almost reversed trace a bit and was much more fluid.  It also heated up a bit but to lesser extent than #101.  

110-Spicy Apples & Peaches: Discolored to  light yellowish beige.  This one is lovely.  When first poured, it smelled to me like sweet spicy chutney with peaches and apples.  A friend who smelled it said apples and cinnamon.  It’s a strong scent.  At eight weeks, it has blended and matured to a very nice fruity spicy scent.  I think it would work well for Christmas too.  I don’t like food scents in my soaps but I’ll make an exception for this one.

111-Eucalyptus mint: No D.  When first poured, I would smell the mint first and the eucalyptus after.  The mint was dominating.  At 8 weeks, the 2 blended nicely.  The bar smells like a citrusy mint with a bit more herbal in the background. It doesn't have the harsh notes that mint can have sometimes. Strong scent.   At first, I didn’t think I would use it.  I put on my to-buy list today.  I can even see blending it with some citrus.

112-Sweet Pea:  No discoloration.  It is a soft floral scent.  It is medium light scent but is holding up nicely.  It will accelerate.  It isn't bad on its own but I think I would use it for blending.
ETA: The small sample riced when I added the fragrance but I was able to stir it smooth.  The final product doesn't look any different from the rest of the batch. 

113-Paris Amour:  Discolored to light beige.  It is a light perfumy mix of sweet, fruity and floral.  Can’t compare it to anything else since I don’t know what it is supposed to smell like.  It is not bad but it is not my favorite of the ones I tried.  Scent smells better after full cure.  I didn’t like it initially.  Scent is medium light but holding.

114-Honeysuckle: No discoloration.  Straight honeysuckle scent. I liked it better after it was fully cured.  Strong scent.  Smells soapy to me. 

115-Sugar Cookie:  Discolored to a milk chocolate brown.  It is a sweet nondescript kind of scent.  It is light and has lost some of the complexity it had OOB.  

116-Hot Maple Toddy: Discolored to a yellowish brownish beige.  Lost a lot of its complexity as it cured.  It was really nice when first poured.  It is stronger than #115.

117-Vanilla: Discolored to a milk chocolate brown. Light vanilla notes.  So far this one is stronger than other vanillas I tried but it is still light.  I would use #107 for vanilla instead.  Vanilla seems to be a tough scent to cp.

118-Mango Honey: discolored to a light pinkish beige.  This is another scent that didn’t fare well during cp.  I really liked it OOB to the point that I will try it in HP.  The scent is fairly light at 8 weeks and nondescript.  I will be trying to recreate the OOB scent with a mix of Mango and Honey FOs when I have some that work well in cp.

119-Baby Magic: Discolored to a light pinkish beige.  It smells just like the original.  Strong scent and holding.

120-Pomegranate:  very light discoloration.  You have to have both bars side by side in good light to notice it.  Light scent.  I’m not sure what pomegranate FOs are supposed to smell like since the tree doesn’t have any distinctive scent.  I smell a bit of sweet and a bit of sour.  I don’t think this is for cp.

121-Tangerine Dreams: No discoloration.  This one smells citrusy and bubbly.  It is stronger, a bit drier and less sweet than BB Kumquat.  I’ll be using this one once I run out of Kumquat.  Medium strong scent and holding well since first day.  Stayed true to OOB.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 6, 2015)

Love spell has developed either lye water or FO droplets on top. Tried zap testing but can't tell if it's zap or horrible tasting FO. It's the only FO doing it at this point...pheno drops on a piece of toilet paper that I blotted up a small section went bright magenta so I'm guessing lye. These are small testers so more of a warning sign to watch for ... I do plan on doing a 1lb batch of this one later.

Funny your Tangerine Dream didn't discolor...mine started out bright yellow but at 24 hours has faded so it might fade out by cure . I can't smell mango honey over the surrounding testers, mine my end up light too. Sweet Pea smells just like the bath and body version perfume I have so far, the perfume is light too. Behaved well in my test bar. True Lavender smells great so far, hoping my holds too!


----------



## afbrat (Nov 6, 2015)

Hm. I didn't have any problems at all with Love Spell Type when I used it. Funny how the same product behaves differently for different people/recipes.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 6, 2015)

Afbrat, what was your recipe? Mine is a higher lard, then olive oil, then coconut, with small amount of castor and shea. Different recipes are definitely making a difference on how the FO's behave (100% coconut oil bars make everything look like it overheats!).


----------



## afbrat (Nov 6, 2015)

This is the recipe I used when I did the Love Spell Type


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok, you had a lot more olive and coconut oil and more water (I'm at 30% lye concentration)...so that might be part of it.

About half the drops are absorbed so I put gloves on and unmolded it and am letting it cure... so far so good except Georgia Peaches which is mush. I think I'll end up freezing that mold and pulling the bars out to get air moving around them


----------



## afbrat (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, I'm still pretty new to making my own soap, I'm only a couple of months into it. So I have not messed with lye concentrations and/or water discounts yet.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm using 30% lye for all my testers.  I don't think it's the lye concentration.


----------



## afbrat (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh. I also only used 1 oz of FO in that recipe. Maybe that's why I didn't have any issues with it?  The scent is still strong, but it's only a few weeks old.


----------



## yinepu (Nov 7, 2015)

I was thinking about ordering from them. Thank you for all the reviews!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 7, 2015)

Afbrat-1oz in 3 pounds of oils?!?! Ok that's a huge difference from 1 oz per pound of oils.... 

The droplets on love spell reabsorbed, everything's been unmolded and put aside to cure. Did end up freezing the mold with GA peach in it, managed to unmold it in one chunk, it is solid so there's hope. Smells yummy! So far everything smells great!

Olive, the Nehi Grape actually does smell like the soda (minus the carbonation)! We'll see how it goes after full cure, but after solidifying it lost the weirdness it had in the bottle. The color would be an issue, orange brown tan (yea I know...) discolor at this point. Maybe if it was done in a grape bunch shaped mold?

Round two will commence shortly (after I wash everything)......


----------



## afbrat (Nov 7, 2015)

Lol. Yes, for that batch I only used 1 oz in 3 lb oils. It smells wonderful. I never know how much to put in. For that FO it worked fine. For another FO, I had to use 1 oz ppo.


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Soapmaker145  I love your phrase.......It accelerated politely.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, the soapy dishes WERE clean....not anymore!

Round two end up being the following (lost my original round idea list). Just poured today, same recipe /methods as round one.

Peach magnolia raspberry-I agree, polite accel. No immediate discolor. Of the three "heater" soaps, this was the least heating but it is attempting to gel in the mold. 

Cherry Pipe Tobacco-yellow discolor on mix, no accel but once in the mold it set fast so might not be swirl friendly. Not sure I like this smell, something weird about it (maybe the bitter that was discussed earlier).

Honeysuckle Passion-orange yellow immediate discolor. Forget swirls, this puppy set FAST and is a fast heater. Was fascinating watching it gel before my eyes. Has some droplets appearing but they seem to be reabsorbing. I'd be afraid of a whole loaf, wouldn't be any question of gelling!

Peppermint-well behaved, no accel, no immediate discolor. Not a strong peppermint though. 

Lilac-bad monkey. BAD monkey. Tried to seize, got it to blend (using the mini frother). Steric looking chunks all over the bar. Set up lightning fast. Didn't heat, but I don't think this one is usable in my recipe for CP. No immediate discolor.

Butt Naked-milk yellow immediate discolor. Very mild accel. It's the middle worst heater which surprised me, I didn't expect it to heat-looks like it'll at least 3/4 gel in the mold (bar, uncovered in 80 degree garage). 

Pina Colada- mild yellow immediate discolor. No accel at all that I can tell, setting up the same as the control bar. Don't smell any coconut in this .


Under the Tree-yellow immediate discolor, very very very mild accel so workable. It seems to be changing a bit smell wise after being mixed (for the better).

Eucalyptus Mint BBW-yellow discolor after pour, no accel , very polite scent workability wise. Mint is light at pour.

Pomegranate-easy to work-no accel, no immediate discolor. Thought it was reversing trace for a bit but is setting up normally now. 


Ok, that's round two. Will update as I go . My sniffer is overwhelmed so I'll have to do individual notes later. This combo of scents is not that appealing when all mixed at once LOL.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, I made larger batches of Peach Magnolia, Lavender and Redwood cedar.  My recipe changed lightly.  I have 30% Tallow/15% coconut/5% shea butter/5% Mango/5% castor/5% canola and the rest divided almost equally between EVOO and rice bran (more EVOO).  I don't have my recipe in front of me.  It is almost the same recipe as my testers except I add 5% shea and the reduced amount of rice bran was split between EEVO and rice bran.  I bought the organic EEVO from Soaper's Choice which is a deep dark green.  

The results, all poured from the same batter:
-The Peach Magnolia which was pure white in the sample is now a soft beautiful yellow.  There is discoloration.
-The Lavender stayed white.
The Redwood Cedar which was a very light milk chocolate/beige is now yellow.  It's only been few days but it seems to be refusing to discolor to brown.  

Not what I expected. Go figure.  The scents stayed true to the samples.

I was sure I was going to hate the Eucalyptus Mint.  It seemed to change every time I smelled it during the cure.  At 8 weeks, I was surprised that I liked it a lot.   

I agree about Under the Tree.  It smells much better after soaping.  My sample is only a week old.  A bit early to tell if it's going to make it.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok, here's round three notes after pour:

Butterscotch brulee-no accel, massive discolor. In three days it went dark dark brown. Doesn't smell like butterscotch to me, test sniffer said fudge...light scent at this point.

Grandma's Kitchen-must've been a hot day because this one is a heater! Mild accel in mixing, set lightning fast in the mold, heated up to the point of sweating. Orange yellow brown discolor. Smells good though! I get apples, spice, bread?

Red Velvet Cupcake-veryvery mild accel, yellow discolor turning to medium tan. No one apparently eats red velvet I know because three sniffers didn't "get it"...

Froot Loops type-yes, yes it does smell like the cereal. no accel, light tan discolor so far.

Paris Amour-mild accel, set up quick after I got it in the mold. No discolor so far. Soft generic scent...

Apple Cinnamon-no accel but heated up and set fast. No discolor yet. Had to wrest the bar away from tester before he took a bite, hope this one holds!

Gain Type-medium accel, another fast setter, no discolor yet. Heated up late (30 minutes after pour) so keep an eye on it. Floral detergent smell but not really Gain.

Irish Spring type-BAD monkey. Clumped, seperated, etc. Accel like crazy, no discolor, and it is definetly irish spring.

Spicy Apples Peaches-not only did it accel, it tried to sep (blended back together) and was a big heater. Orange brown discolor. However, the scent would be worth it to experiment in CP or just HP...fruitier than apple cinnamon but just as yummy

Sweet Musk-mild accel, no discolor. Generic light musk scent I guess, nothing that makes me excited to try.

Several took a while to unmold (the non heater ones). I suspect a few may have slowed down trace but I didn't not it so I'll have to look at the bars well after cure. My test cure area is now officially full!

Soapmaker, do you like the redwood OOB? I don't remember... I'm looking at that on the next round. I have one that is taking its sweet time changing to brown (patchouli passion) myself!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 13, 2015)

I like the redwood OOB.  It's even better in soap.  It is softer than cedarwood EO and a different woodsy scent, doesn't have any incense notes (at least to my nose), and smells appropriately soapy if that makes sense.  I just made one more batch from the same 1lb bottle with no EVOO.  It turned yellow as soon as it hit the batter.  The first batch is still yellow.  My sample was a light chocolate milk.  

If you are looking for Cedarwood, try Cedarwood Vanilla from CS.  It is a good replacement for the EO.  It smells just a little softer than the EO.

The Spicy apples & peaches was a real surprise.   I don't even eat spicy apples but I ended up liking the FO.  It screams fall to me.   

The red velvet cake has low usage rate.  I didn't get it.  I have to review the rest of my testers but most of the ones I really liked are already posted.  Did you get the Winter Candy Apple?  That was good too.  I don't know if it made it through cure yet.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok, the redwood is on the "get next list" then.... I was looking for a wood smell but the cedar was a tad harsh. Thanks for the CS hint, when I get around to them I'll try out the cedarwood vanilla (or maybe they'll do a great holiday sale!)

Spicy Apples and Peaches, and the other apple one are smelling even better the next day! Not sure I'd use a soap that smelled like apples but someone might like it LOL...I want it just to keep around and sniff!

I didn't even check the usage rate on the velvet cake, drat, I thought everything I got was a high one. I'll have to look. Use it any lower and it won't smell like anything so I think that one's out.

I avoided all of the "themed" ones like winter and fall (well, except the apples, that's food) this round. What does a winter candy apple smell like different from regular candy apples?


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 13, 2015)

I also love the Redwood Cedar both OOB and even more in soap, if softens in scent, but doesn't fade. I don't ever get brown from Patchouli Passion, more yellow. I had a friend that wanted an antique looking rainbow soap, and the Patchouli Passion did the trick, all of the colors stayed, but looked well aged. I will also have to try the CS Cedarwood Vanilla, they have some really great fragrances, but I don't order from them that often.

 I recently had some friends blind test lavender for me, between Candle Science Lavender, Lavender Essential Oil, Lavender Sage from FB and the Tennessee Candle True Lavender, and I was surprised that the Candle Science was the most popular. It has camphor note to it and I thought that the True Lavender would be more popular.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 13, 2015)

The winter candy apple made it through cure.  It smells like apple citrus to me.  It is definitely a nice fruity citrusy scent.  It is bright but subtle.  I'll see if any in my crowd likes it.  I don't mind it for a fruity scent that isn't straight citrus in a soap. 

I have 30 to 40 FO's from CS.  After TCS, I thought I'd try more candle FO suppliers.  Sadly not many FOs from CS made it through CP.  Most smelled really nice OOB. ETA: I actually tabulated my results from CS.  Their FOs performed as well as the ones from FB and TCS.   I was too hasty and too bummed out by Carribean Teakwood and Driftwood which smelled really nice OOB but faded miserably on me.  I posted my reviews of CS FOs in a new thread.   

The 2 that I liked the most were worth the experiment for me: the Frankincense and Myrrh and the White Tea.  The F&M is strong and holding.  The White Tea is light and subtle but definitely present.  The Mediterranean Fig is pure green fig scent like what you would smell if you brushed against the tree or broke a branch.  The Fig Tree is a nice floral in a background of green fig.  It isn't the version that A Garden Eastward had (that I'm looking for) but it is nice on its own right.  If you have any you are interested in, let me know and I'll see if I tested them already.  I will eventually get around to posting all my CS testers.  

The 2 most relevant to earthy/woodsy from CS are the Carribean Teakwood and Driftwood.  Both are out for me.  Driftwood smells like nothing.  Teakwood is very faint and nondescript at full cure.  I even made a soap with a 1:1 mix of these 2 and the scent is gone.  I checked my other samplers for relevant earthy FOs.  I have NDA Bamboo&Teak and Woodland Themes and both did not make it through cure.  Both were interesting OOB but not very strong.  

I just checked on my BB Smoky Patchouli.  This FO is ick OOB, Ok in soap but faded to nothing after 3 months (just checked).  I'm really bummed.  I thought I had a good blender for deep earthy scents.  I liked it blended with Ancient Sedona and Honey.  Proceed with caution if you decide to try it.

Interesting about the CS lavender.  I already mixed the TCS lavender with FB Sage.  If that doesn't work, I'll get the CS version.

Thank you both for sharing your results.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 22, 2015)

Updated round one's descriptions. Too soon for the other two.

Needed some Eucalyptus soap fast, so I mixed the 1 oz Euc Mint tester leftovers with Euc EO and did HP. Wow! I like it! Was about 1/3 euc mint to 2/3 EO, just a slight tinge of mint to offset the Euc. And straight Euc Mint bar is a good sinus clearer. This is on the "to buy" list for sure.

Winter Candy Apple is on my next tester list .

I mixed Spicy Apple Peaches with Apple Cinnamon to stretch it enough for a bigger HP batch.... the result is a Apple Cider with a touch of peach! I have a bar in my work bag just to sniff. Def. keeper! Ended up with a nice yellow color without adding any mica, weird...


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 22, 2015)

nsmar, you might also want to check out FB's Crisp Morning Air for the eucalyptus mint blender.  I couldn't pick a favorite.  The TCS smells more like spring and the FB's smells more like winter to me.  I think I have another eucalyptus mint tester.  I'll post when I find it.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 24, 2015)

I thought I should post an update since they are having a sale.   This is mostly for the discoloration.  The Dried Apple Wreath (#198, no dis) smells like dried apples with just a hint of spice.  It hasn't finished curing yet but it is a strong scent and holding true to day 1.  It replaced the Winter Candy Apple for me.  The Honeysuckle Passion discolored almost black.  I didn't have too many FOs that did that.  It smells fruity right now but not floral.  I have their honeysuckle which I like.  This one is very different.  The fruit loops smell citrusy fruity without any dough/baked scent.  Very ashy.  Grandma's Kitchen smells like raw spicy dough right now with emphasis on the raw.   These aren't six week old yet.  

I hope they post the rest of their IFRAs.  I'm becoming more cautious about usage rates.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 24, 2015)

That honeysuckle passion is shocking! I've never had a FO go that dark. I've been wanting to order the dried apple wreath. I purchased their Winter Candy Apple, and I am not sure if I like it, the scent has held, but I think it is just OK. I don't know how it compares to others since it is the only one I've tried.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow - that is dark!  A unique color, too.  Too bad it doesn't resemble honeysuckle or passion!

Last night I saw the sale and ordered True Lavender, Redwood Cedar and the regular Honeysuckle.  Wasn't paying attention to this thread SM145, but I did see your entries  in the fragrance review chart linked below.  Shipping was cheap even on a small order - so how could I ignore all the great tips??

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...M/edit?authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=496389430&vpid=A1


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 26, 2015)

Could those of you who tested post your results on the Fragrance Review Charts? That would be awesome!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 26, 2015)

Dixie, if you have any specific ones you are interested in for the current sale from TCS or FB, post and I'll answer before the sales are over.  I think the threads have a list of all the ones that I tested so far. I'm transferring the reviews to the chart but it is a lengthy process because of the number of FOs.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 27, 2015)

Anybody try:
Under the Tree
Almond Pear Honey
Spiced Clove


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 27, 2015)

I tested Under the Tree.  My sample is 5 weeks old.  The scent is medium strong and holding. It discolored slightly to a light beige.  It is a well-blended coniferous green scent without the harsh off notes that are present in CS Mistletoe and FB Winter Festival.  I plan on mixing it with BB Christmas Forest to bring up the coniferous notes.  CT cured more soapy than green.   I like UTT well enough to use it on its own for that Xmas tree scent.

I don't have the other 2.  Their usage rates are low.  I prefer to have a wider error margin on the IFRAs.

ETC: The BB FO is Christmas Forest not Christmas Tree


----------



## Soap Techniques (Jan 14, 2016)

nsmar4211 said:


> Tangerine Dream-light orange in bottle. Accelerated, bright neon yellow immediate discolor, heating up in a three oz single cavity mold. 24 hrs, no gel, discolor tuning down to light yellow. Update: At three weeks, lighter smell but still there. Tan brown discolor.


 
I soaped the Tangerine Dream 5 weeks ago, my soap stays yellowish-creamy. It did accelerate, but was very manageable. The scent is medium strong. 

Here are 3 of TCS's test soaps, all made from the same batch 5 weeks ago. All scented at 0.9 oz ppo. 
I took the picture 10 minutes ago:


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 20, 2016)

I just read on FaceBook that Brent Brown, owner of Tennessee Candles passed away.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lolly58 said:


> I just read on FaceBook that Brent Brown, owner of Tennessee Candles passed away.



I hope there is a mistake.  I started to buy from them last fall and he and his wife are incredibly nice.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2016)

I read the same thing last night.   So very sad.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Jan 22, 2016)

So sorry, and so sad...  Prayers to his wife and family.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jun 18, 2016)

I thought I would update the last few FOs from TCS:

*190-FlowerBomb:* Light sand discoloration, light ash.  The scent disappeared but came back.  At 6 months, it’s a light scent. May try it in some blends but it’s no viable on its own.  FB's FlowerBomb is stronger.

*191-Forest Muse: *No discoloration, minimal ash.  At 6 months, it is a nice spicy scent with hints of coniferous green/ pine.   Well balanced. Was much sharper/coniferous when first poured but mellowed out to a nice soapy spicy scent without anything artificial or sweet.  Medium strong at 6 months and holding.  I would buy it again and use alone or in a blend.

*192-Be Delicious:* No discoloration, very heavy ash.  I’m not sure how to describe this scent.  I would classify it as green with floral, cucumber and musk notes.    I may test it in few blends.  Medium strong at 6 months. 

*193-Ocean Fresh:* No discoloration, light ash.  This one is related to Be Delicious except no cucumber and less floral.  I would classify it as ocean scent.  Medium strong and holding at 6 months.  Both Be Delicious and Ocean Fresh have many competing notes and will smell different depending on what scent I smelled before.  I’ve found that FOs like that benefit from the addition of a small amount of another FO like sandalwood or musk or patchouli. It unmasks the scent and allows all the notes to be detected.  I will be doing more tests with these 2. 

*194-Sweet Musk:* Discolored light pistachio green, medium ash.  Very strong, bright musk scent.  Very strong scent at 6 months.  The 5% usage rate needs to be cut in half at least.  I would use it alone or in a blend.

I think I have few more testers from TCS but I'm getting very close to done.  Overall, I'm surprised at how many of their FOs I ended up using either alone or to rescue other FOs.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hrm, I may have to try Be Delicious on a round........

I had three different sniffers tell me that Peach Magnolia Rasberrry reminds them of a hospital.......a clean hospital but still. Greattttttt. Well, it holds well at least LOL. 

Thanks for adding these in!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jun 19, 2016)

I've been around a lot of hospitals but none smelled anything like Peach Raspberry Magnolia.  Just an FYI: Summer Fling from BB smells fairly identical to TCS PRM but is a much more diluted version of this scent.  I'm sticking with the TCS version.  It's a favorite of several friends.  I'm down to my last 4 bars from a large batch I poured around Christmas.  It's next on my soap "to do" list. I poured PRM at 5% and it stayed so strong that I never used a single bar of it.  I'm going to cut it to 2.5% this time around.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hrm, ok maybe I'll go ahead and make up a bigger batch of it anyway...my sniffers may need coffee LOL


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Aug 6, 2016)

I got an email few days ago that they are going out of business.  I'm bummed.  I only found them about a year ago but they have several FOs that have become favorites of my crowd.  I tried to buy some stock as soon as I found out but the majority were already out of stock.  If I knew something about the FO business, I would buy the recipe for the FOs and offer them for sale.   I don't want them duped.  I want the originals.  I'm hoping somebody would buy the business to keep it going.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 6, 2016)

No way!  Bummer!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm in the same boat....the lilac can't be beat. Too bad we don't know anyone who wants to buy the formulas...


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh no! I know I have a few of those vanilla and others in testers thanks to soapmaker, hopefully they don't end up a favorite when I am done testing.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 8, 2016)

So I just checked my notes and their Vanilla Bean Noel was one of my favorites.


----------



## dneruck (Aug 10, 2016)

There is a thread going on craftserver.com and they are going to see if Aztec will carry some of the scents. Maybe you guys can go over there and make your requests


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll check out the craftsaver site.  Hopefully somebody will save the TCS fragrances from oblivion.  

I am hoping that Nurture soap will consider carrying at least some of the TCS FOs that are great for cp.  They seem to be changing their FO line and they went with Lush dupes which are less interesting than the TCS FOs.  Keeping my fingers crossed that something gets worked out.  I didn't even get to stock up on my favorites.  I went to the TCS site as soon as I got the email in the morning and they were already out of so many FOs. 

I agree with Jules that their Vanilla Bean Noel is one of the best vanillas.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 10, 2016)

My understanding is that the FO formulas etc are have been listed with with the business through a realtor from what I've read on Craft Server.  Therefore making it almost impossible for her to sell them outside the business.


----------

